# Calvin vs. Hobbes



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sparkly tin foil poop! LOL I'm glad he was ok. My mix breed girl ate some bright neon pink paint balls once, that was a fun week for yard duty!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Out of all the dogs we ever owned I learned the most from THAT one. If anything could have gone wrong with him it did and he made me completely paranoid about my new boy.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats a cute story.. lol glad he was okay!!
Back when i was young and my mom did the chocolate easter egg hunt for us in the house.. My american eskimo went around and followed the trails and ate all the eggs before we got up in the morning.. after that my mom locked the dog up that nite!! Surprisingly she was okay!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

...hehhee...reminds me of the time back in the day when my dad kept losing it on us kids for leaving Candy Cane wrappers lying around. He never noticed how great the cats breath was until he saw him stealing a candy cane off the tree and hauling ass LoL.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

You are a good storyteller and I used to love reading Calvin & Hobbes. 

Your story reminded me of when my folks were "taking care" of Jester one night when he was 3 mos. old and Dad absentmindedly...err...I mean accidentally left his evening dose of high blood pressure pills on the coffee table...the coffee table where we often kept Jester tethered by his leash because he was still untrustworthy in the house. :doh: Thankfully...when Dad noticed the pills were gone they had the sense to get Jester to the ER vet immediately! Thankfully he was fine but had to spend the night at the vets so Mom & Dad had some serious explaining to do when we arrived home to see an empty crate! Since then Jester has chewed up and injested a glass Christmas ball and a stained glass ornament that had been suction-cupped to the sidelight of our front door. These days he just eats rocks for attention! :doh:


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL @ Jester's story. Sure does remind me of Calvin. Was sad when he went that's for sure... as for Hobbes... despite the fact he is morbidly obese he has surprising longevity.


----------

